# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zandee-van der Have (Lekkerkerk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zandee-van der Have

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk M.J.T. van der Sanden, Lekkerkerk

Adres: Burgemeester van de Willigenstraat 86, Lekkerkerk


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zandee-van der Have*

----------

